

My visit with the Lord of the Startups, Y Combinator’s Paul Graham - pnr
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/24/my-visit-with-the-lord-of-the-startups-y-combinators-paul-graham/

======
pnr
What does PG mean by "being an animal"?

~~~
aviv
"It means someone who takes their work a little too seriously; someone who
does what they do so well that they pass right through professional and cross
over into obsessive.

What it means specifically depends on the job: a salesperson who just won't
take no for an answer; a hacker who will stay up till 4:00 AM rather than go
to bed leaving code with a bug in it; a PR person who will cold-call New York
Times reporters on their cell phones; a graphic designer who feels physical
pain when something is two millimeters out of place."

\-
[http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html)

~~~
pnr
Thanks, aviv!

